# Camping on Board



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Just about to book camping on board Venice to Patras on Minoan Lines. 

Does anyone know whether you select the camper section or the cambing(sic) on board section and is there a difference?

have to book two deck tickets in either section - curious to know if you get EHU in either section

grazie!!

barry


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Barry,

Just had a look and it looks a slightly different booking form than I used before.

But I would saytoe make sure you booking the campers on deck option over 2.00metres high (if you are) and go for the length that covers your length, some people dont count their bikes on the back.
It is a lot cheaper if you can get under the 6m mark.

Yes you have to choose on deck for each person, and the same again on the return.

Hope that helps



If you are going peak times book early for camping on deck, as they tend to sell out quickly and you would have to have a cabin which is mega bucks.

Look at superfastbferries and last year we went with Anek as the offer was better.

Good luck Greece is fantastic with the motorhome.

Pat


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We've travelled several times with Minoan from Venice...



> Does anyone know whether you select the camper section or the cambing(sic) on board section and is there a difference?


You need to select the 'camping on board' option - the 'camper' option is just the cost of a camper or motorhome stored on deck, not to sleep in it. You will get a different coloured tag depending on what option you book so the crew can direct you to the appropriate part of the ship.



> have to book two deck tickets in either section


Yes, as Pat says, select the 'deck' option for all pax for both legs of journey



> curious to know if you get EHU in either section


You will definately get (10 amp) electricity if you select the 'camping on board option' from reels that pull down from the deck ceiling, sometimes you might have to do this yourself, there are shepherds hook type poles available for this or you may get lucky and a crew member will do it for you.

I would imagine (but not sure) that if you select the 'camper' option that means that they will put you on any deck where they can fit you as you are not intending to 'camp on board' with this option, so electricity wouldn't be guaranteed.

Leaving from and arriving back to Venice by ship is a magical experience, especially an early return in the morning mist if you're lucky enough.

Have a good one.

Pete


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks Peejay.

I will be certainly taking advantage of the wild camping guide.

cheers

barry


----------

